# A different kind of Box



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I purchased a new Box Joint Jig recently and this is my first attemp to make a box that was not "turned"..... (I did use my lathe to power the buffing wheel.) Walnut and spalted maple 3" x 4 3/4" x 1 1/2". The Walnut was salvaged from an old parque floor. The finish is Minwax #209 natural oil. The wooden hinges proved to be the time "gobbler". Fun project....

Bill


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! very nice .


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is one awesome box!! Great work Mr. Bill!!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I would like to see the jig. I made a finger cut jig, but took a lot of trial and error. The index finger has to be the exact width of the blade cut and it has to be the exact space between index and the slot as the blade width. Otherwise the errors compound as each slot is cut.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it. Wooden hinges...very cool!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WOW!!!!!! Absolutely Beautiful box.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I like it. Wooden hinges...very cool!


 X's 2. The hinges are interesting. Tell us more about them.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

What an incredible work of art. Your taste for woods is really good.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Very impressive - especially the hinges.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice, nice, nice. I'm inspired now.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW! Nice work. So clean and nice joints. A real box to think out side of I would say.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You're a real Artist, Bill....:cheers:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is real nice! Good job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..pardon the geezer baitching a little bit.. I can't see why a work of art and craftsmanship like Bill's box would be lucky to sell for a hunnert bucks and the other two below break the bank...

Left is Mark Rothko...TWO DANG lines wobbled across a canvas...middle six figueres $$$$$$$$$

Right is Jackson Pollack...THROWING cans of paint at a big canvas..also middle six figures $$$$$$$$

guess I just ain't no 'connosieur' (sp?)... I think the 'True Artist' here is getting the shaft...:headknock


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice Mr. Bill.





FishBone


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

X's on tugas last comment. Just gave me a good moneymaking idea though. Sell some of my two year old sons scribblings. They look just as good.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> OK..pardon the geezer baitching a little bit.. I can't see why a work of art and craftsmanship like Bill's box would be lucky to sell for a hunnert bucks and the other two below break the bank...
> 
> Left is Mark Rothko...TWO DANG lines wobbled across a canvas...middle six figueres $$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


 Real good looking work Bill, and as for you Jim aren't you Picasso?


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

you Sir, are an artist.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, Thanks for all of the positive feedback. I really owe it all to *Galbay*, who was my shop teacher when I was in HS. He really taught us young kids to do quality work....

As to the comment about the finger joint jig. I bought it from Rockler and it seems to do a good job. I also purchased a set of the machined brass setup bars to help with the proper adjustment. Like you stated, proper setup is the key.... Now that I have seen the one from Rockler, I could probably make one for about *twice* what I paid for this one... You know how that goes....

The hinges were the result of just playing with a several pieces of wood to see if I could make a hinge. The hinges were built before the top was constructed. The part of hinge on the back was a glued in place when the top was fitted. Drilling a 1/16" hole through a 3/4" finger joint and do it straight also requires careful setup and a lot of luck....You have to do it two times and they both have to be the same.

Thanks again
Bill


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like that one better than mine. I bought one from Woodline last year and haven't even used it. It is set up but not as good of a set up as yours. Yours sets up using the rail where mine, I had to drill holes to mount it to the table top. Now you make me want to use mine.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Wow, Thanks for all of the positive feedback. I really owe it all to *Galbay*, who was my shop teacher when I was in HS. He really taught us young kids to do quality work...."_

Now that's some funny stuff there! I think I would have remembered you Mr. Bill because in those 30 years of teaching shop, I never had a student that could build anything that was square! You would be amazed how a 16 year old could butcher a chunk of wood.
Awesome looking box. Love the finger joints. Is that spalted pecan for the top?
It's cool enough now to fire up the big Mustard Monster and the wood inventory is good. Time to make some chips. gb


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

You sir are one of a dying breed of craftsman....Nice work.


----------

